# BSOD again!



## rahul_c (Mar 26, 2011)

I was getting multiple blue screens on my Dell Vostro 1510 laptop, to make sure I didnt have any software issues I formatted the entire HDD. But today I got it again! Is there any way to get rid of them?

I have attached the log files(RAR archive renamed for uploading) it consists of two files - 032611-16801-01.dmp and WER-39312-0.sysdata.xml


----------



## debsuvra (Mar 26, 2011)

Your BSOD dump clearly shows that you are using a Huawei Mobile device, most probably one of their 3G Modems and using Mobile Connect software to connect to internet. The cause of BSOD was Ewusbnet.sys which is part of the Huawei driver package for their modems and it's a driver for USB NDIS Miniport.

If problem persists, upgrading to a newer version of Mobile Connect or reinstalling the current version might resolve the issue.


----------



## rahul_c (Mar 26, 2011)

I already have upgraded the firmwire and mobile connect software from DC-files.com, there are no individual driver updates so I reinstalled them but that is not going to solve it cause I had already formatted my HDD earlier.

I guess I will have to live with it until HUAWEI fix it. 

I noticed a thing while re-installing mobile connect software it shows '3G USB fake (COM3)' it had never happened earlier, it looks spooky.

*i53.tinypic.com/2qmnr7c.jpg

Thanks at least I now know my data card is the root cause of the blue screen. @debsuvra which line specify the cause of problem, just want to know for future reference?


----------



## asingh (Mar 27, 2011)

^^
Just ran your dump on Win Debug. Shows it is the USB device which Debsuvra told you.


----------



## rahul_c (Mar 27, 2011)

Win Debug is not available individually, I googled and found 'Microsoft Windows SDK for Windows 7 and .NET Framework 4 ' this is a heavy download. Cant I run dmp file on any other simple software?


----------



## asingh (Mar 27, 2011)

Blue Screen Viewer.


----------



## rahul_c (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## rahul_c (Apr 2, 2011)

I downloaded a hot patch for HUAWEI E1550 from here - Download HUAWEI E1550 DataCard Windows/MacOS Driver, Software | Wireless Driver & Software

It as of now(2 days) seems to have fixed the problem, will post if get BS again.


----------



## rahul_c (Apr 3, 2011)

Got it again!!


----------



## asingh (Apr 3, 2011)

Post the last three dump files.


----------



## rahul_c (Apr 3, 2011)

OK


----------



## asingh (Apr 3, 2011)

Is that a folder..? Or Zipped..?


----------



## rahul_c (Apr 3, 2011)

its a rar archive


----------



## bhaskar (Apr 3, 2011)

I am having a BSOD problem. Please help me in getting the dump files. Where to find the dump files?


----------



## asingh (Apr 3, 2011)

c:memory dumps


----------



## rahul_c (Apr 5, 2011)

^Its a RAR achieve renamed as PDF


----------

